# Laker-related Talking Heads



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There is a talking head thread in the EBB forum. So I decided to make a thread where we can just post our "talking heads" that are LA Laker-related. Personally, I think these things are the best thing since sliced bread and I find them absolutely hilarious.

Make your own talking head! 

*Here are mine, so far:* 
Kobe Bryant discusses his case


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

How did you get the picture in ther because everytime I do it it says "There was an error uploading your file. Please try again, or try another file."


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> How did you get the picture in ther because everytime I do it it says "There was an error uploading your file. Please try again, or try another file."


Well, you need to download something to make one. Did you download it yet?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO I was rolling on the floor listening to the Kobe one :laugh:


----------



## Bloop (Dec 16, 2002)

The Kobe one - :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Devil joins the Kings! 

No offense, Sac-towners...I just figured it's time to start up the good ole' rivalry again. It's been a while since some good trashtalking.

Sorry if this offends some of you, but I strongly believe that the blood of the Devil runs through the veins of all Sacramento Kings.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Mad Dawg Mark Madsen


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> Mad Dawg Mark Madsen


"I'm better than Karl Malone.":laugh: That kicks a**!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> Mad Dawg Mark Madsen


The dog always gets the Mailman. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Slava


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Sorry, but i know i'm getting carried away with this talking head thing. It's just that these things are so damn fun.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> Slava


I was literally falling on my keyboard with laughter listening to that!:laugh: 

"Because I'm Slova, damnit. I'm Slova.":laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> Sorry, but i know i'm getting carried away with this talking head thing. It's just that these things are so damn fun.


Same here!:yes: Talking Heads ROCK!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LUKE WALTON! 

(Yes, he is Scottish. )


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

LMAO!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

You guys are ******* hilarious...

Keep up the good work 

no masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brian Cook 

:laugh: lmao that Walton one was great :laugh:


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't hear Brian Cook's for some reason. He just stands there blinking...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I can't download the software


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

The Ultimate Laker white guy...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> The Ultimate Laker white guy...


"And yes, I know I looked like Ned Flanders from the Simpsons, but I was still dominant. Flat out dominant."

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: CLASSIC!:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Brian Cook
> 
> :laugh: lmao that Walton one was great :laugh:


I think I know why there is no sound...After you type in what you want the person to say, you need to press "Preview" before you send it. I'll look forward to hearing it.:yes:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I can't hear the audio on any of them. I have a mac and surf on safari if that helps.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I know why there is no sound...After you type in what you want the person to say, you need to press "Preview" before you send it. I'll look forward to hearing it.:yes:


Well I tried it.. Dunno if it will work..



New Brian Cook 

Work or not? :sigh:
:laugh: @ Exclamation mark, Exclamation mark! :laugh:


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

They look funny but my I don't have a sound card and can't get one because they fry my computer.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Brian Cook is scottish? LOL!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The Devil joins the Kings!
> 
> No offense, Sac-towners...I just figured it's time to start up the good ole' rivalry again. It's been a while since some good trashtalking.
> ...


The only thing I was offended by was how unfunny it was


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry if this offends some of you, but I strongly believe that the blood of the Devil runs through the veins of all Sacramento Kings.



Is that why so many Laker fans are scared of the Kings??


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why so many Laker fans are scared of the Kings??


:laugh: Yeah, since they're the big bad Pacific division champs and all.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> Brian Cook is scottish? LOL!


You betcha  it sounded funnier that way :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> The only thing I was offended by was how unfunny it was


Don't cry, Hedo.


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

:laugh: 

These Talking Heads are great. After watching some of these, I was curious about how they were created, so I decided to make one dedicated to my favorite basketball player of all-time. Hopefully you don't mind a Blazers' Talking Head mixed in this thread. After all, this player is bigger than teams. He transcends the sport...

*Nikita Morgunov*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

John Jack Reporting on Chris Webber 

sorry the last two words are *edited*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>longlivelal</b>!
> John Jack Reporting on Chris Webber
> 
> sorry the last two words are *edited*


Oh Lord.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Yeah, since they're the big bad Pacific division champs and all.


If not, then why all this consternation from the Lakers camp thinking the Kings are the Devil?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> If not, then why all this consternation from the Lakers camp thinking the Kings are the Devil?


Uhhhh...the Kings are the Devil.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Uhhhh...the Kings are the Devil.



And I can see the Lakers and fans alike, shaking in fear.

Hail Kings.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Uhhhh...the Kings are the Devil.



So in exchange for eternal youth, Karl Malone sold his soul to the Kings? 

How does that work?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Here's my Kobe Bryant one.


----------

